# Youth model browning A-Bolt stock replacement



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2015)

I have one, very sweet and accurate gun. Only problem is that stock is way too short. Is there a stock that I can put on this youth model to make it a for say adult model?


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 11, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, the youth model is just a short action in a youth stock. Any short action stock replacement stock will fix it up.

If it's an abolt I or II, these will work.
https://www.stockysstocks.com/stock...i-ii/short-action/factory-sporter-barrel.html

I don't think they made youth models in long actions, but if they did, you can do asearch fro it on Stock's site.
Elkbane


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 12, 2015)

This is an expensive option but Browning will sell you a factory stock.
http://www.browning.com/customerser...es/pdf/parts/2013/12-arn-432-a-bolt-rifle.pdf


----------

